# Need help with error : ping send to No buffer space available



## bulldorc (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi

My server has been running smoothly for 2 months. It suddendly stopped connecting to the internet. I connected to the server through KVM and sent a ping request to the router, it showed:


```
ping xx.xxx.xxx.xxx
ping:sendto : No buffer space available
ping:sendto : No buffer space available
.....
```

I have been googling but no result. The server has FreeBSD 8.0 installed.

Please help

Thank you


----------



## lme@ (Jun 13, 2010)

Google should have told you something like this thread:
http://www.pubbs.net/201004/freebsd/51674-ping-sendto-no-buffer-space-available.html


----------

